

xWifi Open Source Hardware Wi-Fi Module and Dock - candonlee
http://www.cnx-software.com/2014/09/01/xwifi-open-source-hardware-wi-fi-and-dock-for-the-internet-of-things-crowdfunding/#ixzz3CM4jpuUw 

======
MrBuddyCasino
I wasn't aware there were so many wifi enabled socs coming out recently.
Compared to an Arduino, how difficult is it to program them?

------
rememberlenny
Would someone explain what kind of things you could do with this?

Forgive my ignorance.

~~~
deutronium
Lots of stuff, you could for instance use them for sensors, say to monitor the
temperature of your house and control it from anywhere on the Internet.

With some of the faster wifi modules that can run linux on them, I could see
making a system of wifi enabled speakers for a house, so you could stream the
same music to many rooms.

I'm planning on hopefully using something like the ESP8266 attached to a
microcontroller to control/inspect my brewing hardware (so I can see what my
beer is doing - admittedly rather niche ;)

